# I hope I'm not in the wrong place



## Hankypaws (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi, All, Thank you for giving me a hand. I know what my trike is, it was first my sister's and then mine. Our grandfather was thrilled to have a grandchild (finally) so he bought it for Robin the day she was born, in 1952. It's a Taylor and amazingly beautiful. She was careful with bikes, I jumped planks and began making go carts. It' in amazing condition, so beautifully constructed. And that's what I know about it as I've searched like crazy in many 'online' museums, saw one of ebay that doesn't have the same pedals. May I get info (I did read as I opened this site they were made in VA)  - but why so few? Do they have value now? They seem remarkable. Many thanks, Hankypaws


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Here is my Taylor tricycle. These things are built like anvils. Yours will clean-up but it is missing a hubcap. Not terribly valuable but cool trikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hankypaws (Apr 14, 2019)

This is so kind of you! I can google until the cow comes home - but this - HOLY MOLY!  I can't thank you enough.  I want to learn as much about this sturdy bike as I'm working on some projects for M. S.  Lots of kid w/ MS now and I could use this basic frame, add a small eclectic motors (or not - age) and hook it into a space craft or whatever they wish. Adults - Vespa -like scooters. 

It looks very similar. The one think I would keep, the huge chock a block pedals (easy to strap). The seat would be wider, thicker but between your pix and mine - getting the welder out. And they too will be proudly made in the USA (my whole family marched for unions; hope to make 1 into huge one day and get everyone on equal footing ( not MS, other issues , too, Vets and working with Dogs -so sidecars!)Thanks a zillion


----------



## Mymando (Apr 14, 2019)

That’s an awesome little trike I wish mine would’ve been that nice!!  Hope you get to that place where you can help and offer as much as you can for everyone! God speed and good luck!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 14, 2019)

Taylor tricycles were made at least from the 1930s to 1950s, probably even a bit earlier and later. The largest Taylor trikes were the chain driven models. They were made by the Frank A. Taylor Co. which also made the well known Taylor Tot baby strollers you see a lot of for sale on ebay and online classifieds such as Craigslist. I rode in a T-T stroller myself back in the early 1950s. They also made other baby gear items as well. I have two Taylor trikes in my collection. One is a 12" model identical in color to Shawn's above, and the other is an early 1940s 16" model. They are very well made with the thick main frame tube. The large hubs and rear step plate design was used for many years, making it hard to date them precisely. Yours is in very nice original condition. Thanks for sharing the photo. Here's a photo of a chain drive Taylor (not mine

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Apr 14, 2019)

Hankypaws said:


> Hi, All, Thank you for giving me a hand. I know what my trike is, it was first my sister's and then mine. Our grandfather was thrilled to have a grandchild (finally) so he bought it for Robin the day she was born, in 1952. It's a Taylor and amazingly beautiful. She was careful with bikes, I jumped planks and began making go carts. It' in amazing condition, so beautifully constructed. And that's what I know about it as I've searched like crazy in many 'online' museums, saw one of ebay that doesn't have the same pedals. May I get info (I did read as I opened this site they were made in VA)  - but why so few? Do they have value now? They seem remarkable. Many thanks, Hankypaws
> 
> View attachment 980316




Love those painted on white wall accents. 
Seen this also on a few old Iver trikes I’ve owned 
Great look 
Nice patina and story , thanks for sharing it Dave 

Mark


----------



## Hankypaws (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi, Mark and hi to all.  Sorry for the delay  in answering everyone.   My  docs made me stay in  the MS wing for a while (GRRRRR) best place - a hospital to get sick. But happily I'm out and all of you inspired me to get my old scooter working again - so I can use Scooter 1, dead for 5 o6 year, the better one, to take apart and with luck, make it look like a Vespa (for adults that are just sick and tired of going 2 miles an hour and feeling humiliated (after all, I rebuilt my 1965 Mustang -what a knock out, and now I ride this horror what it can't take a crack in the sidewalk and almost kills my dog and me. NO! Time to fix that. Mark, That bike is so beautiful and orange make me happy as a clam.  If I didn't  could stay on it, well,, I'm pretending I can - that is why the adult version faux Vespa will have two wide back wheels - WIDE.. I'm not a mechanic; I'll get help from friends that are mechanics and engineer. I design products, but I'm  lucky I still realize what's wrong & needs changing. Almost everything ADA needs a huge upgrade. I found more pix of the trike.  I'm recently started doing auctions , and because you all like the trike and I need to get a bunch that are OK, sturdy, even new to start & easily adapt for the kids (just at an MS Walk and It broke my heart - regardless of how my dogs we all brought dressed up). There's a well=established auction house (I've bought things for 5 cents to 1$ forever and luckily they worth money now) I think the guy who owns the House - the house is Morphy hovers. I sort of know him, but he would never know I had the trike unless he saw it here, it's the only place it's ever been posted. He called to discuss pricing and buying it. I would have loved to have sold it to him, but it's already in the catalog (thank you all, I appreciate that you understood that what I hope to do is more important that a trike, but I hope if you are interested in selling anything great - and be careful - stay on (I didn't) until he gives you a number, so I'm guessing

- but I did find more pix of the one my grandfather gave my sister, I am going to sell it; spoke to old friend in the art/design world and Mr. Morphy - a huge auction house called Morphy's either comes to this site or hovers....so here's the info to check him out.

*Morphy Auctions (he's Dan Morphy - but tons of people work there)*










 (1707)                                             

With an emphasis on fresh to the market collections, Morphy Auctions is the perfect venue for buying and selling with total confidence.                                                          
Contact Seller
                    (877) 968-8880
                     Alternate: (877) 968-8880
                     Fax: (717) 336-7115
                    2000 N Reading Road
                    Denver, PA 17517
 www.morphyauctions.com   THEY SHOW EVERYTHING AND A HUGE SECTION OF ALL TYPES OF BIKES.
And lastly, a few ,ore pick of my trike (it is missing one hubcap - thanks for noticing and the horn was an extra, but from the catalog, but sister has told me that).Grateful to everyone! And if anyone can guess at the value, since now I Know it has to be higher that I had thought; Mr.Morphy pays high as he always has a client for it. Good look - everyone can make money on lots of collections - and may scrub thing (we don't want him to know I wrote this....) Best - Babette


----------

